# Fear of clowns...



## jcambece (May 8, 2006)

http://imdb.com/title/tt0362636/

if you see this movie at the store or anything burn it...its terrible...dont watch it, dont touch it just burn it...

Cambece


----------



## Adasunshine (May 8, 2006)

I don't like clowns anyway - another irrational fear of mine, sure that IT sparked it though, as for this film, HAHAHAHA, wouldn't catch me touching it with a barge-pole, the sleeve says it all for me.

*shudders*

xx


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 8, 2006)

i dont fear clowns just never got the funny with them spent all my time being anoyed with there behavior


----------



## Void Dragon (May 8, 2006)

I hate clowns, I hate acrobats, I hate everything about circusses (except the half-naked ladies)


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 8, 2006)

I have always hated and feared clowns, ever since I can remember.  No idea why.  I don't mind reading about them...I read and really liked _It_.  However, when I saw the movie, I had to not look whenever Pennywise was on-screen and seeing a clown, even in a picture or painting, really unnerves me.


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 8, 2006)

Void Dragon said:
			
		

> I hate clowns, I hate acrobats, I hate everything about circusses (except the half-naked ladies)


 
pervert


----------



## Rosemary (May 8, 2006)

Just ignore him Carlotta... 

When I was little my partents used to get me out of bed and take me downstairs so that I could watch the Russian Circus. I seem to recall that the clowns name was Popoff...


----------



## Void Dragon (May 8, 2006)

Russia rules...
except it's clowns...


----------



## steve12553 (May 9, 2006)

Now come on folks, this irrational fear of clowns is just silly. Now, sagebrush...............


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 9, 2006)

_Sagebrush_?!


----------



## alicebandassassin (May 9, 2006)

fear does not need to be rational to be there i dont fear spiders or insects but i was brought up on a farm and have morbid fear of rats i always have a big mean cat ant an air riffel coz a rat is one of the few animals when stresed will run at you rather than away and can coz iv seen them grow as big as a dog only good news is that there all hemafiliacs so make them bleed and they will die.sorry cant feel sorry for them and i do try.


----------



## Yames101 (May 23, 2006)

coulrophobia? I never knew it had a name damnit! Great...so now i have arachniphobia and coulrophobia ..well at least when you say people don't know what it is. Could be worse and have been labelled Clownophobia huh.


----------



## weaveworld (May 23, 2006)

*Clowns are just wrong!  

I remember reading 'IT' and my husband having to actually physically take the book out of my hand because I thought I saw Pennywise the clown in the woods just outside of Bishopton.

I am telling you - he was there.

It was a  fun-filled moment on the train that day...
*


----------



## BookStop (May 31, 2006)

weaveworld said:
			
		

> *Clowns are just wrong!*


 
I was watching some show or another where Hugh Jackman was the guest.  He used to be a clown.  I wish I could remember what he called himself.  Just thought you'd find it interesting since you've got a lovely pic of him and all


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 1, 2006)

That movies isn't too bad, really.

On the other hand, if I _would_ call someone changes are it's going to be a clown...

And Rosey, that clown was named Popov, I believe.


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, that's the one, Marky dear!  At least the spelling wasn't too far off !!


----------



## deemarie (Jun 8, 2006)

This reminds me of an episode of Buffy where Xander is chased by a knife-wielding killer clown. Anyone not scared of that is dead.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jun 9, 2006)

Ah, that was the episode about nightmares coming true, wasnt it?


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 9, 2006)

Marky: Bingo! And that was the first full episode of Buffy I ever saw (I caught the last 5 minutes of "The Puppet Show" the week before, could not believe they'd made a series out of an enjoyable but pretty much (I thought) one-shot film -- and then was blown away by the attention to the little things -- like Buffy's scene with her dad, which I did not at first realize was a nightmare, and was played so beautifully; no bawling, just a very real feel to it that felt like someone punched me just over the heart; and then the other details.... and I knew we had some people who knew what they were doing, and I was hooked! (And I actually just intended to say "that's right"... I guess that episode still does something to me.... on a good level.....


----------



## deemarie (Jun 9, 2006)

There were inevitably some dips in quality in a series that long, but on the whole I thought Buffy was wonderful, much more than the sum of its alleged parts: sounds corny, works brilliantly, mainly due to the superior writing and good casting. Like the clowns thing - looking at this thread, loads of people would have identified with that; and it was such a good touch - a silly thing, transformed into the terrifying.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 9, 2006)

Somewhat off topic but (gasp!) brief: Yes, after season two, the quality became rather uneven, but when it was good, it was _good!_


----------



## deemarie (Jun 9, 2006)

Yikes, do we get beheaded for going off-topic?? Surely it's the sign of a good conversation to twist and turn your way through a variety of subjects...


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 9, 2006)

deemarie said:
			
		

> Yikes, do we get beheaded for going off-topic?? Surely it's the sign of a good conversation to twist and turn your way through a variety of subjects...


No, dear, it's just that when I get off topic, I usually get _'waaaay_ off topic!


----------

